# New to REW, Input signal to low...



## Zhigre (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, I am new to using REW and am having trouble setting it up.

My Equipment is as follows:
Behringer ECM8000 (Microphone)
Behringer U-PHORIA UM2 (Phantom Power Sound Card)
Behringer iNuke 1000DSP (Subwoofer Amplifier)
Audioengine A5+ (Bookshelf Speakers)
Audioengine D1 (24bit DAC)
Polk MM1240 12" (Subwoofer in sealed box - only temporary)
Windows 7 64bit computer (Source)

My issue is that when I "check levels" the input signal is always to low, even with the input gain on the UM2 at maximum. The gain on minimum yields about -48 dB and at maximum yields about -43 dB.

Any help with this is much appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Surprisingly small range of change for the mic gain adjustment. Phantom power definitely turned on? How is the REW soundcard preferences page set up, can you post a screenshot of that?


----------



## Zhigre (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, I'm such a noob at this :blink:, the phantom power switch was turned off on the back of the UM2... 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Zhigre,

Did you get the loop feedback "Timing reference input/output" to work with the Behringer UM2. I'm thinking of buying one of these but not sure if it will do the job?

BR
Niklas


----------

